

UCLA develops world’s fastest camera to hunt down cancer in real time - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/132470-ucla-develops-worlds-fastest-camera-to-hunt-down-cancer-in-real-time

======
adaml_623
An interesting statistic to put this article into perspective.

1\. This system scans 200,000 cells per second. 2\. There are 30 trillion
blood cells in an average human.

We'll have stuff like real time blood filtering eventually and when we do that
will be something really really impressive.

~~~
beefsack
And another thing to put it into perspective:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=30%20trillion%20%2F%20200000...](https://www.google.com/search?q=30%20trillion%20%2F%20200000%20seconds%20in%20years)

------
delackner
If someone had all cancer cells in their bloodstream effectively destroyed,
could this indefinitely prevent metastis?

~~~
pcrh
To prevent metastasis you would need to be permanently linked-up to this
machine. It is more likely to find uses in diagnostics, where you would be
able to detect abnormal cells, or cells that have been tagged with a
diagnostic tool such as a specially-targeted antibody, in a blood sample that
are too rare to be detected by current methods (except PCR).

The original paper also proposes uses in "imaging and detection of
bioparticles of interest in oceanography (e.g., phytoplanktons), energy
science (e.g., oil emulsions and engineered microbes), environmental science,
food science, cosmetics, pharmaceutics, and medicine."

------
bugsbunnyak
Some background on what this could be used for:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_cytometry>

